# How to remove foam insulation from old instrument cases?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have several old electronic instruments that I still use on occasion. The instruments work fine but the gray foam (sponge like) insulation that separates the components inside the plastic cases self-destructed (crumbled) years ago. Now the various cases have tacky, crumbly foam and or a sticky base of the adhesive that once attached the foam to the case.

Is there a simple method of removing the crumbly foam and the sticky adhesive from these plastic boxes?

There are two separate problems. In some cases the foam has disintegrated enough so that only the adhesive remains. Goo or another solvent may work on those. In other cases most of the foam remains and is proving difficult to remove from the plastic boxes. It is not crumbly enough to get out yet is too etc. to continue to use. Naturally I do not want to use any solvent that might attack the plastic cases.

If I can get all the foam and adhesive removed leaving a clean (non-sticky) base the cases can still be used to house the components.

Any suggestions?

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

you might try denatured alcohol, it is a solvent for shellac and should disolve the glue, test on the plastic first. 
Wear gloves and have good ventilation, it is a poison. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cut or tear out the existing foam, you can cut it with a really sharp serrated knife into "chunks" that you can grab/twist and tear off.


Then use solvents to remove the glue. 

I use them in order from the mildest to wildest to avoid damage.

My "order" and list of solvents is at the very bottom of this page:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-266* 


(from another thread on mls on solvents) 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi John and Greg,

Thank you for the suggestions. I will try them.

Jerry


----------

